# 2013 Slingshot Band Test White Paper



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

The 2013 Slingshot Band Test White Paper by Montie Gear and SimpleShot is now available.

This document describes the performance expectations of a variety of bands in a standard configuration. This gives us a baseline for comparison with higher performing bands. Running shorter bands or longer draw lengths will only serve to drive the projectile speeds higher. Comments and suggestions are welcome. Thanks to the Montie Gear interns and Nathan Masters / Simpleshot Shooting Sports!

You can download the whitepaper here: http://montiegear.com/uploads/2013/2013_Slingshot_Band_Speed_Test_by_Montie_Gear.pdf or read it on scribd.com at http://www.scribd.co...Montie-Gear-pdf or view the attached PDF.

Comments and suggestions are welcome. Please don't hesitate to send them to [email protected] or leave them here.

Cheers,

Montie


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the effort !
Cheers


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Hopefully this will give a solid baseline for comparing the different bands and benefit the community.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like very interesting paper. Thanks a lot. Now I have to find time to read through this


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks all your work and sharing the information.

Could the double pages be separated to single pages? For easier viewing.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

A fantastic tome of band information. I'm sure the results of your efforts will be the quotable standard for many years. The effort each of you invested in this project is greatly appreciated.

Jack Koehler


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy to help.

Montie


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks to Montie Gear and SimpleShot for doing this research. There's a wealth of data here.

I'd been shooting office bands and dankung tubes, but recently got some latex from Nathan (great service by the way). Of course, it made a world of difference. After seeing the information in this paper, I definitely will try some TBG too. Interesting to see the graphs for pull force and efficiency. It looks like TBG doesn't hit a "force wall" like latex and is the most efficient overall.

I think you should post this in "Band and Tubes" also. I saw it first in the vendor area, now here in tutorials. I don't think the topic is getting the traffic it deserves. Or maybe I'm just a sucker for the charts and graphs and everyone else is out shooting or building? :nerd:


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I went ahead and posted it in the bands and tubes section.

Montie


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Very interesting. Thank you very much for doing these tests. Though personally I think the efficiency results could be misleading, it is just my thoughts that it is much easier for a band to produce lower fps than higher fps and therefore the efficiency gap might not always be as it appears. Since I believe if you added more theraband gold to equalize the fps the pull weight would start increasing faster than the fps would.

However that is not the fault of the tester but just a probable reality and I am beyond thankful that someone has spent the time and effort to compile these results and has publicly displayed them. A brilliant effort indeed.


----------

